# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  TSK'dan hem CHP'ye hem AKP'ye tepki

## bozok

*TSK'dan hem CHP'ye hem AKP'ye tepki* 

 

TSK’yı günlük siyasetin içine çekmeye çalışmayın 

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Batum’un “Asker kağıttan kaplan” sözlerine siyasi partilerin tepkileri sürerken bir açıklama da Genelkurmay’dan geldi: Siyasilerin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni günlük siyasi tartışmaların içerisine çekme gayretleri üzüntüyle izlenmektedir”



ANKARA - AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümer üelik ile CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Süheyl Batum’un geçtiğimiz cumartesi günü Türk Silahlı Kuvvetler ile ilgili açıklamaları tartışılmaya devam ediliyor. Tartışmaya yazılı bir açıklama yapan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı da katıldı. 



Sühely Batum’un “asker kağıttan kaplan” sözleri, iktidarın bu açıklamaya tepkisinin yankıları sürerken, dün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan yazılı bir açıklama yapıldı. 

TSK’nın internet sitesinde yapılan açıklamada, 6 şubat tarihli bazı basın yayın organlarında, iki büyük siyasi partiye mensup ve yönetici konumundaki bir kısım siyasilerin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri hakkında bazı değerlendirmelerinin yer aldığı anımsatıldı. Açıklamada, şöyle denildi:



*Asker üzerinden siyaset yapmayın*

“Her vesileyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin siyaset dışında kalması gerektiğini savunan bu siyasilerin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini günlük siyasi tartışmaların içerisine çekme gayretleri üzüntüyle izlenmektedir. üevremizde sonu belli olmayan istikrarsızlıkların yoğunlaştığı bir dönemde, sadece güvenlik alanındaki görevlerini en iyi şekilde yerine getirme gayreti içinde olan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin siyasi tartışmalara konu edilmesi, ne ülkemize ne de herhangi bir siyasi görüşe fayda sağlayacaktır. 



Kendi görüşleri doğrultusunda kamuoyu oluşturmak isteyen siyasilerin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriyle ilgili söylemlerinde daha özenli olmaları ve asker üzerinden siyaset yapmamaları beklenmektedir.”










07.02.2011 11:56 /* VATAN*

----------

